
How Not to Land an Orbital Rocket Booster - janantala
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvim4rsNHkQ
======
ColinWright
All very entertaining, but watch this one:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvim4rsNHkQ#t=118](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvim4rsNHkQ#t=118)

Same YouTube video, but 118 seconds in.

